# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نصب MYSQL FRONT

## mahdieh_khatibi

سلام
من MYSQL FRONT  رو نصب کردم، وقتی که اجراش میکنم ، username رو root میذارم و password رو خالی میذارم ، پیغام erro میده با این عنوان:
cannot connet to localhost
از توجهتون متشکرم

----------


## nematia

آیا MySQL نصب و در حال اجرا است؟

----------


## mahdieh_khatibi

بله ، نصبش که تموم شد، خودش برنامه رو اجرا میکنه و username و password میخواد

----------


## reza_rad

احتمال خیلی زیاد شما قبلا یکبار mysql رو نصب کرده بودی با یک password دیگه.نه؟

----------


## moohssenn

روی ویندوز با یوزر روت و بدن پسورد باید وصل بشی که البته این کارو کردی . 
مشکلی که ممکنه داشته باشی اینه که mysql دروست اجرا نمیشه . تو شاخه bin که تو mysql هست به ابزار مدیریت گرافیکی داره که اگه درست mysql اجرا بشه یه چراغ راهنما سبز روشن میشه . مطمئن بشو که mysql اجرا میشه . تو سرویساتم چک بکنی بد نیست . یه تستم از اونجا بگیر

----------

